# Window Tint Meter Certification Course



## Gil

Motor Vehicle Window Tint Meter Certification Course 
A Two-day Workshop for the Massachusetts Police Officer 
Sponsored by the Chelmsford Police Department
Location: Chelmsford Police Department, Chelmsford, MA
May 02-03, 2005 8:30am -4:00pm

This comprehensive workshop for police officers covers all aspects of motor vehicle window tinting enforcement, and further provides an educational foundation for "Looking beyond the traffic stop". In innumerable cases of felony arrests as the result of a traffic stop for illegal window tint, the defense has attacked the lack of training of the officer in utilizing the window tint meter as a law enforcement tool. As a result, Laser Labs, Inc. and Sergeant Brian F. Chase, (New Hampshire State Police, Ret.) now offer this technical certification course which is "State specific" and dedicated to your laws in Massachusetts. This is the only manufacturer-endorsed Window Tint Meter Certification Course offered in the world!

Have you ever made a motor vehicle stop and felt a great sense of vulnerability because you could not see the occupants inside? Did the operator roll the window down only enough to hand you their license and registration? Did you ever feel hesitant to take legal action for window tint due to uncertainty and a lack of training? Legally, could you issue a citation if you could not see inside and/or if you did not know what the actual visible light transmission was in this particular case? Could you issue a citation if the vehicle was from another state? Did you feel uncomfortable as the vehicle left that some other police officer would face the same concerns perhaps with different results?

Workshop Content
*Detection and identification of aftermarket window tint *Analysis and study of State laws governing motor vehicle window tint *Background and purpose of window tint enforcement *Calibration and certification requirements of the instrument *Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards and window tint *Case law and legal issues *Courtroom survival *Commercial motor vehicle window tint requirements *How does the meter work? *Light properties and the Solar Spectrum *Automotive glass design *Officer Safety considerations *Operational procedures for the window tint meter *Use of the Window Tint Meter in Accident Reconstruction

This course includes both classroom and actual "hands on" practical instruction! Successful course completion is dependent upon written test, proficiency test, and instructional assessment scores. Laser Labs Model 100 and 200 meters will be available for purchase at special rates with no shipping charges. CLASS SIZE IS LIMITED DUE TO THE PRACTICAL PORTION OF THE COURSE!

INSTRUCTOR

Sergeant Brian F. Chase (New Hampshire State Police, Retired) has been certified as an expert witness in a multitude of vehicle-related areas, including mechanical inspections and component analysis, crash causation, commercial vehicle operation, window tint, and construction equipment operation. During his law enforcement career, he investigated a multitude of high profile cases related to vehicle mechanical analysis and associated crash causation, crash reconstruction, vehicle operation, and homicide involving motor vehicle. While employed as a Sergeant with the New Hampshire State Police, he was assigned as the State's prosecutor for all serious injury and fatal crash administrative hearing cases, Commander of the Special Traffic Enforcement Unit and Supervisor of the Technical Accident Reconstruction Unit.

Sergeant Chase has instructed troopers and police officers for over 10 years in the realm of window tint enforcement. He also authored the language for New Hampshire's window tint law, and has testified as an expert on window tint. Further, he has prosecuted hundreds of cases of illegal window tint in court and has recently been appointed as the "Director of Training" for Laser Labs, Inc., in Scituate, MA, the leading manufacturer of window tint meters worldwide. At the request of the manufacturer, he has developed this comprehensive training course which he has conducted internationally.

Upon successful completion, the Motor Vehicle Window Tint Meter Instructor Course certifies the police officer in the operation of the Window Tint Meter, as well as to teach and certify members of their department in the use of the Laser Labs Window Tint Meters.

For more information, please contact:
Comprehensive Motor Vehicle Services & Consulting
Tel # (603) 225-5662 Email: [email protected]
Or visit us on the web www.VehicleAutopsy.com


----------

